# PT22 ammo question



## tango-uniform (Apr 18, 2021)

Has anyone found any ammo that expands in this pistol?

Looks like stinger might, need high velocity?

The 2.8 in barrel makes it a challenge.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

tango-uniform said:


> Has anyone found any ammo that expands in this pistol?
> 
> Looks like stinger might, need high velocity?
> 
> The 2.8 in barrel makes it a challenge.


I haven't found any. I tried just about everything out there. I bought one of these for my Wife and after testing it for penetration I decided the gun was a threat but wouldn't stop a Human bent on doing harm. No .22 with this barrel length is going to give adequate penetration/bullet expansion. The gun is accurate for what it is and dependable. She carries a Hellcat now.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm of the school that thinks penetration is more important than expansion when using a .22 for self defense,,,
So I decided on CCI 40 grain LRN Mini-Mags for my Taurus 22-PLY.

I don't shoot for center mass anyways,,,
I aim for the upper chest and throat.

Aarond

.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

aarondhgraham said:


> I'm of the school that thinks penetration is more important than expansion when using a .22 for self defense,,,
> So I decided on CCI 40 grain LRN Mini-Mags for my Taurus 22-PLY.
> 
> I don't shoot for center mass anyways,,,
> ...


It's your decision. I like the gun I just don't see it as a viable self defense gun when there are so many better choices. The LCP .380 isn't much bigger and has much more punch.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

There is just not enough barrel to get the velocity needed.


----------

